# Gibbet Cage



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Started working on a few smaller projects for now. Here is my gibbet cage so far. Didn't take long to make or paint.



















Still have to make the wooden gibbet and put the plastic chains on it to hang from ... and add the skeleton. It's only 5 feet tall (skeleton is 4 feet tall).


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks really really real. Excellent rust job.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

It looks great. Love the paint.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

me too. i can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it!! Excellent work, as always!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

pretty sweet! you have a pro haunt!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great so far !


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice job, I like how you've hidden the screw heads, too.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool well done as ussual


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking good IMU


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job. What is that made out of?
I was going to make a square one but I like yours better.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments.

Here is the link to the how-to I followed: http://www.pineyhills.com/HowTos/GibbetCage/GibbetCage.htm

It is very simple and easy.


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

So that is what one looks like. You whipped this one out fast.
You are amazing IMU.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, I see we have something else to look at when we come up this weekend


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome work again IMU! 5' tall huh, hmmm, I just might fit in there:googly: Love the rust paint job. Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

I had made a few of these a few years ago but used the metal straps holding the lumber together (now they're all plastic). They are a bit thin but hanging from the second story, they look good. 

Yours has a more substantial thickness suitable for more up close viewing. It looks great! 

I have skeleys in mine in old tattered clothes and costumes. How are you going to get your skeley in yours?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks great, Roxy might be able to squeeze in there for a photo op when we come up next.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

When I take the nuts & bolts out, the top ring slides up and he should drop right in. 



daBOOhouse said:


> How are you going to get your skeley in yours?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

very realistic looking


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome! I really like it!


----------

